# Room Views from Marriott Newport Coast



## TravelTime (Oct 20, 2018)

Some morning views from my balcony at Marriott Newport Coast Villas. This place is gorgeous! Very California in interior design and architecture. We were assigned to this 2 bedroom top floor villa with golf course and ocean views using an II exchange of our Ko Olina studio. Customer service at the front desk was excellent and respectful at check in.



 
View from bedroom. We can see the ocean and golf course from the bed.




View from living room balcony.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for sharing these views.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice views. Congratulations on getting that room assignment. We love the resort too. Have a great time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 22, 2018)

About 1/3 of the rooms at NCV have great views of the ocean

About 1/3 of the rooms have some view of the ocean

And 1/3 have little to no views.

Owners of Marriott MVC  can ask for room assignments about 3 weeks before check in.  non- Marriott owners are generally in the little to no view rooms.


----------



## cybernaut (Oct 28, 2018)

Be sure to take the short hike (past the parking lot) to Crystal Cove Beach and State Park. There is also a very fun beach restaurant there.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures.  We're heading back there in January.  We've been twice, but stayed in the units up the hill.  Does anyone know the progress of the upgrades?  I would like a refurbished unit, but with a good view.  We did have good views staying up the hill near the second gym.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 6, 2018)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  We're heading back there in January.  We've been twice, but stayed in the units up the hill.  Does anyone know the progress of the upgrades?  I would like a refurbished unit, but with a good view.  We did have good views staying up the hill near the second gym.



Our unit was great inside. I am not sure if it was refurbished or not but I suspect it probably was. We were in the 1500 building on the golf course on the top floor that is on the same level with the parking. I loved the location because it has the golf course and partial ocean view as well as a full balcony off the living room and a Juliette balcony in the bedroom, thereby giving better views from the bedroom. I really like the buildings on the golf course because you can enter them directly from the ground floor where you park your car and they feel more private and home-like as a result. Also, they are an easy walk up the stairs to the main pool area and reception building. The only negatives were that the living room balcony had a concrete wall so you can only see the view when you are standing and that the view is only a partial ocean view since there are trees. However, since it was often foggy, the advantage to being on the golf course is you always have the greenery of the golf course and the trees even when you can’t see the ocean. I would probably request a unit on the golf course again.

P.S. I loved the saltwater taffies at the check in desk. Different flavors daily. They are addictive! This is where are maintenance fees go. LOL


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 6, 2018)

Interior Photos


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2018)

One of my favorites.  Love Newport Coast.  Love the whale watching at Davy Jones' Locker in town.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Nov 14, 2018)

CANNOT WAIT! Will be there in a couple of weeks


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 17, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> One of my favorites.  Love Newport Coast.  Love the whale watching at Davy Jones' Locker in town.


One time I bought a whale watching cruise using Groupon.  It was through Davy's Locker.  This may not be the same group that you used.  We had some boat problems so we were forced to switch boats and then we didn't see much.  But I enjoy a boat ride even w/o dolphins or whales.  But everyone was given a replacement voucher.  Then a year later we used the replacement voucher and saw hundreds and hundreds of dolphins.  No whales.  But, it was still fun.  With groupon the cost was under $15. Incredible price.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 17, 2018)

You can get the boat tours cheap on Goldstar also.

By all means utilize the free shuttle, parking is not cheap or easy to find during summer in the areas it visits.  Not as bad off season.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 17, 2018)

Re boat tours and group-on

Most of the tour companies will match group-on prices if you ask   and it also means more  money in their pocket since they don't give group on a cut of the price. 

We went on a electric boat tour of the balboa harbor last spring and loved it.  there are four companies which do them all about the same price  $100 for 90 minutes (group-on price)


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 19, 2018)

WE have stayed there about ten times. It is one of our favorite resorts. We always go off season and often in January to April. We do not own Marriotts but have mostly traded thru II. Several times we were able to trade with an accommodation certificate. We have a couple times rented from owners. One time we got a lower unit like in the pictures and it was too dark. In all other cases we got an upper room on third or fourth floors looking towards the golf course with a partial ocean view. The picture to me seem like they are much closer to the ocean . They may be blown up as you are about a half mile or more from the ocean. We love the resort and have gone to several activities. The cafe food is very expensive and we seldom use the store. Great pool and tennis courts.The weather off season is usually light jacket to short sleeved shirts. Love the area, the closeness to Laguna and Newport Beach.We went last March and plan to go March or April next year.


----------



## dpete (Dec 31, 2018)

We are in room 2022 and have a great view and not far from the playground. I do wish we were top floor instead of middle due to extremely loud stompers above us!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 25, 2019)

I have been asked by another member to post some of my pictures from my room 4536, which is top floor (yes, the building has one higher floor, just not over this room). The views are pretty amazing and you can see most directions easily from the patio. This was a very nice room and impressed by the resort. It was merely terrible weather this year (though the pictures were from the one good day, might have been 55 that day, the warmest day). Looking to the left, you can see up the hill. Looking diagonally to the right, it's straight to the ocean. Looking to the right, you can see many other buildings.


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 25, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I have been asked by another member to post some of my pictures from my room 4536, which is top floor (yes, the building has one higher floor, just not over this room). The views are pretty amazing and you can see most directions easily from the patio. This was a very nice room and impressed by the resort. It was merely terrible weather this year (though the pictures were from the one good day, might have been 55 that day, the warmest day). Looking to the left, you can see up the hill. Looking diagonally to the right, it's straight to the ocean. Looking to the right, you can see many other buildings.
> 
> View attachment 10566
> 
> ...



Wow, these are some of the nicest views I have seem from Newport. You hit the jackpot with that room and those views!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 9, 2019)

While true higher floors have slightly better views  many of the patios do not have a roof over them. So too much sun or rain. That is why we always ask for the second or third floors when we stay at NCV


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 16, 2019)

These are from almost a decade ago but I want to play...


----------

